# 1st fish of the year!



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

1st fish of the year


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

just in case you couldn't tell, thats a 15 lbs. lunker, the cell phone pic just makes it look small


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yeah! Thats a Ohio State Record! Why didn't you get it certified? 






Sarcasim


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

wow,,, i thought it is a small fish you must have some HUGE hands then cuz they look big in that 15lbers mouth


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

the picture was taken at a funky angle...it's an optical dillusion


----------

